# opinions on this tent



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

we camp about once a year, and are fairweather campers , max budget $250 for a 6 man tent for me, wife , 2yr old and another baby possibly on the way. So need a family sized tent to last several years. Bearing in mind 5 years is still only used 5 times...
Found this one and it ticks all the boxes , except the brand is unknown and I can't find any reviews about it.
Anyone have experience and opinions on this tent or its design?

http://www.camping-warehouse.com.au/ten ... -tent.html


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I prefer an enclosed vestibule (spelling?) area with tents, particularly with the little ones and the advantage of sealing off from the elements and creepy crawlies. I've got the Roman Tracker 6 tent which is a couple of years old now and really happy with it. It's got a decent waterproof rating, heavy duty floor and strong poles. Takes me approx half an hour to set up solo. There's a new Coleman Bigfoot tent currently advertised on gumtree in Sydney for $220 and they're around $500 new, not sure where you're located.
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/lidcombe/camping-hiking/coleman-big-foot-tent/1028722435

Good luck with your choice

Marty


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

The tent you have listed has no fly. This is not a huge issue for mild temp fairweather camping. in my experience ventilation and a good fly are real plusses. I do however understand budget is a real issue when you have a young family. Check out Gumtree and Ebay and I am sure you will find tents people bought with good intentions and then barely used. Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm with Marty on the dividable rooms, that's why I'm keen on the Great Bear tent.
Sue it does have a separate fly =190T Polyester/Waterproof PU2000mm with seam taping/ UV50


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

G'day Filthy,

re the vestibule area I was meaning that I personally prefer an enclosed section at the base. Notice how on the bear model there's a gap. A lot of them now have that area fully sealed meaning once you did the zip up it'll keep out most bugs etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

ahh I see what you mean now.
The bear has overhang flaps instead of a fully enclosed vestibule in your roman. I think that will suit us fine as long as it keeps out mozzies zipped up. I could bug spray the perimeter to keep out ants. At least the open vestibule makes it easier to sweep


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

someone is selling this one for very cheap. I like how each of the 2man sides are detachable, so the tent can grow as my family grows. Looks like a pain to setup though ? Any opinions?

http://www.campingequipmentco.com.au/er ... ping-tent/

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 939&type=3


----------

